
React: Lifting state up is killing your app - onig1990
https://itnext.io/react-lifting-state-up-is-killing-your-app-3ad6f0e1213d?source=friends_link&sk=46944fa23c272325a4d60e725c312c60
======
keenondrums
Guys, there's an ongoing discussion on reddit if anyone is interested
[https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/dhck3y/react_lifti...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reactjs/comments/dhck3y/react_lifting_state_up_is_killing_your_app/)

~~~
pppppp1996
Saw it. Absolutely agree with the guy who says "setDummy" is a dirty hack.

~~~
zzzakzakzakzak
What is the alternative? Even Abramov suggested to use it.

~~~
pppppp1996
Would you do anything your precious Abramov tells you to?

